# Murketts Dealership



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2016)

This was a Murketts Vauxhall dealership until it closed down some time in 2009. I’ve visited here before and couldn’t get into any of the buildings and the main showroom is still sealed tight. On this occasion I was able to get into the MOT/service area. Inside there was an array of old equipment along with boxed spares.

















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 21, 2016)

My husband would love exploring that one. Amazed all that equipment is still there. Interesting different location.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2016)

Loving the tool board shot Rubex....


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice one Rubex something different


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2016)

I liked that Rubex, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice to see something thats a little obscure - looks like a really good explore - loved the tool racks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice and very different


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice to see it looking pretty untouched - especially as it closed in 2009! A very good find and so different - nice one Rubex


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a good post, some interesting items such as the Krypton Engine Analyser, I'm surprised they did'nt take it with them. The building was built in 1899, now what was it before it became a auto service shop, you maybe need old maps to look further. It must be a Grade 2 listed building.


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 21, 2016)

given that its been closed for donkey's and the demand for property in that area is so high (i know im trying to find somewhere) it suprises me that this hasn't been sold for housing yet


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice and very different, I like this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 22, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The building was built in 1899, now what was it before it became a auto service shop, you maybe need old maps to look further. It must be a Grade 2 listed building.



Was there an old branch line nearby - looks a bit like an old Goods Shed, or maybe a Council / County Council Depot. We have a similar aged structure that was used to house the local steam roller and sundry road making equipment. The Listing Clerk in that area must be mighty short of proper stuff to keep an eye on - that nondescript pile shows nothing of architectural or past usage merit and in an area bereft of 'Brown Feld' housing land, should surely be an early candidate for the wrecking ball.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 23, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Was there an old branch line nearby - looks a bit like an old Goods Shed, or maybe a Council / County Council Depot. We have a similar aged structure that was used to house the local steam roller and sundry road making equipment. The Listing Clerk in that area must be mighty short of proper stuff to keep an eye on - that nondescript pile shows nothing of architectural or past usage merit and in an area bereft of 'Brown Feld' housing land, should surely be an early candidate for the wrecking ball.



Hmmm goods shed I think not as I was a Goods Guard with BR many moons ago. You would need a platform to offload the wagons. Maybe a taxi company, or a garage, Fire Engine storage, Bus garage. I'm stuck for more ideas.


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 23, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Was there an old branch line nearby - looks a bit like an old Goods Shed, or maybe a Council / County Council Depot. We have a similar aged structure that was used to house the local steam roller and sundry road making equipment. The Listing Clerk in that area must be mighty short of proper stuff to keep an eye on - that nondescript pile shows nothing of architectural or past usage merit and in an area bereft of 'Brown Feld' housing land, should surely be an early candidate for the wrecking ball.



one of the main lines to cambridge did run past it, but this wasn't on the railway or any spur off of it


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice one, cheers for sharing Rubex!


----------

